# Medical Info for dubai



## muhammad khalid (Jan 18, 2013)

I am suffering in hepatitis B... can dubai govt will allow me to work/job in computer field in dubai.?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They keep changing the rules over this. Most recently they said only 6 professions would be checked for Hepatitus - food industry, healthcare related etc and that people with it wouldn't be deported.

However, the last update I found was 2010/2011, so not sure what the current situation is.


----------

